# surf rods in MB



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Is there a tackle shop that carries a nice selection of surf rods in town here anywhere? Or somewhere close to town?


----------



## sheepsheadman (Sep 15, 2005)

*surfrods*

Hey bigworm,the best shop in town is tackle depot,off 17 bus.close to surfside beach


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Have to figure out exactly where that is.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

It's close to the state park. Got campers and motorcycles too.


----------



## LiteTackleChamp (Jul 29, 2005)

http://www.tackledepo.net/

heres the website
also bass pro had some decent setups, i got a penn captiva set up for around 90 bucks, im happy with is so far


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I have surf rods from basspro, but I am looking for a particular rod for my 525 mag, and I would like to hold it in my hand before I buy it. Bad thing is I have a bunch of bass pro points on my basspro card too  just have to buy another OM with another PENN 6500


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Worm 

I got a half dozen you can choose from,
Conoflex Gambit 2-4
Penn extreme II 2-4
Daiwa Sealine X 3-5
Custom 1418 3-6 probably keep this one
Tica 12 4-8
Tica 11' 3" spinning haven't tried
Predator 1-3


----------



## bobbysue517 (Mar 25, 2004)

I was planning on getting a mag 525 next week. where is a good place to get one. Bass Pro had it for $149. Is there anywhere cheaper. Also how about the upgrade? I see everyone talking about it on the board but not sure what it is. Been surf fishing for over 25 years but have always used spinning reels and never thought to use anything else.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Damn Kingfish your my hero  

I like the looks of more than one of those. But the tica 12 sounds like the one I been looking for.

Kingfish one more question for you. I have a abu 6500 but it has the levelwind and thumb rest on it. Is it easy to take off? I have it on one of my boat rods but I am thinking of putting it on a surf slinger.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

BobbySue

I went to basspro looking for the mag and they did not have it, did you see it in the shop? You can get the reel already magged from hatteras outfitters for 170.00 or somesuch. I have not been surf fishing for 25 years but I have always thrown spinning as well. I have tossed some of my friends abu 7000's and such and have really liked them and done well with them. Just figured maybe I would try and get one setup for casting, see what I can do with it. From what I read on here and all the other boards the 525 is the one to go with. Been going back and forth between that and the slosh 30.

Pretty sure I am going with the Penn 525 mag with a 12' rod.


----------



## bobbysue517 (Mar 25, 2004)

I was in Atlanta last week and they had it in the Bass Pro there. The MB store doesn't have it. I would like to find somewhere local that has it. I hate waiting for the big brown truck.


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Worm,

You can try either or both of the ticas, if you like one or both your choice $60 conventional or $70 for the new spinning. Give em back if you don't like em. Threw the conv. over grass only, first sportcast event 594 feet. I usually fish the lighter stuff for pompano around here. I'm going to Morehead to fish FLW Sat. so get with me before then if you want..............Kingfish


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

Worm, 
Just fish the abu like it is, for a while, you may like it that way, and then you can soup it up later, all things in due time.....,,Kingfish


----------



## macadoo (Aug 3, 2005)

bobbysue517 said:


> I was in Atlanta last week and they had it in the Bass Pro there. The MB store doesn't have it. I would like to find somewhere local that has it. I hate waiting for the big brown truck.


Bobysue517, Up here in Charlotte, will be down next Fri night. Can check and see if Bass pro here may have if you Like. Going there for lunch today.


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

I know digitaldagger has it for 149.00 and they do not charge shipping and they ship 2 day express.

I know what you mean about waiting for the big brown truck though.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Big Worm said:


> I know digitaldagger has it for 149.00 and they do not charge shipping and they ship 2 day express.
> 
> I know what you mean about waiting for the big brown truck though.


The Big Brown Truck, thats Santa's sleigh isn't it?


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

Kingfish,

I know you got tons to do, so I will just meet up with you after your tourney.

Good luck, and tight lines!


----------



## bobbysue517 (Mar 25, 2004)

I appreciate it Macadoo but i think i might get it from HO with the upgrade already set up. My birthday next week so i can spend a little extra.


----------



## b3butner (Oct 1, 2003)

bobbysue517 said:


> I was planning on getting a mag 525 next week. where is a good place to get one. Bass Pro had it for $149. Is there anywhere cheaper. Also how about the upgrade? I see everyone talking about it on the board but not sure what it is. Been surf fishing for over 25 years but have always used spinning reels and never thought to use anything else.


Bobbysue517,
I have bought from digitaldagger, jamestackle and harleerod with great success. The 525 is a great reel. I have 3 of them. If you buy one buy it already magged. that would be a 525mag. The upgrade H/O offers is simply a larger magnet holder with what amounts to 6 magnets rather than 4. I use them and they do help control the reel.They are a snap to install. A 525 is easy to get spinning to fast. 
As for a rod I have used from a 9' to a 12' 6". I have several Ticas. I like them and they are inexpensive. I have Tsunamis and they are great. They are actually my pick for a middle of the road rod. Tackle Depo carries a good selection of these. Get set up and go fish. All this shopping makes me dizzy.


----------

